# Lean Code for buddies S4, What does it tell me?



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

I am a 1.8T guy and a friend just bought a S4
His CEL was coming on and I checked the codes and forgot to cut and paste them. But they were " too lean"
I know basically what that means, but does it mean another component is going bad or faulty?
Thanks for any help.
Bryan


----------



## cadiburns (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: Lean Code for buddies S4, What does it tell me? (OnTheGreen)*

What does he have done to the car? I don't think a bad MAF would cause a problem.


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Lean Code for buddies S4, What does it tell me? (cadiburns)*

Totally stock.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Lean Code for buddies S4, What does it tell me? (OnTheGreen)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201806


----------

